# للبيع هواوي Huawei 587، T mobile سرعه 43 ميجابت



## tjarksa (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم​​للبيع هواوي من نوع T mobile سرعه 43 ميجابت​​الجهاز نظييييييييف استتخدام يوم فقط للتجربه بعض الاغراض مافكيتها باكياسها ولزقه الشاشه عليه​​طبعا الجهاز يتميز بقوه الاشاره وسرعه الاتصال . ومفتوح رسمي على كل الشبكات 3G و 2G بسرعه 43 ميجا​​الجهاز يدعم الفور جي لشبكات الاجنبيه لكنه هنا يدعم الثري جي المطور عشان كذا لما تضع شريحه شبكاتنا يظهر لك​​نوع الاتصال 4G​​وهذا مواصفات الجهاز من موقع​​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]حجم الجهاز[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]4.02 × 2.2 × 0.61 بوصة[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]الوزن:[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]3.88 أوقية[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]وشملت البطارية:[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]بطارية ليثيوم أيون[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]وقت التحدث:[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]يصل إلى 4.5 ساعات[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]وقت الانتظار:[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]ما يصل إلى 150 ساعة[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]الفرقة (تردد):[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]850 ميغاهرتز و 900 ميغاهرتز، 1800 ميغاهرتز، 1900 ميغاهرتز، UMTS: فرقة I (2100)؛ UMTS: فرقة الرابعة (1700/2100)؛ UMTS: باند V (850)[/SIZE][/SIZE]​
​​​​​​Unsupported Browser (Unsupported Browser)​​​​


​

​












​​​سبب البيع مجرد تجربه​​​والجهاز نظيف استخدام اقل من ساعتين .​​​​​​الحد 500 ريال​​​​​​جوال​​​0532118211​​​


----------



## خالذ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: للبيع هواوي Huawei 587، T mobile سرعه 43 ميجابت*

300 بغت أنا سراي دحين أجيك ووووووو


----------



## tjarksa (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: للبيع هواوي Huawei 587، T mobile سرعه 43 ميجابت*

اخوي خالد تم البيع ياغالي . 

الله يرزقك باحسن منه . 

فيه مودم في جرير فور جي هواوي رقمه 589 

شغال على زين وموبايلي فور جي 
بـ 699 مع اشترك زين 14 جيجا مجاني انصحك فيه . 

الله يروفقك


----------

